# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Δεν φτιάχνει φωλιά!

## mitsman

Γεια σας!!!εγινα μελος το πρωι κ παραθετω την πρωτη μου ερωτηση κιολας!πειραζει?????
Εχω ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια!μετα απο την καταλληλη προετοιμασια συμφωνα με αυτα που διαβαζω,τα πουλια εχουν πυρωσει παρα πολυ!ο αρσενικος κανει σαν τρελος κ η θηλυκια κραταει οτι βρει....κοβει εφημεριδες,πουπουλα κ οτι αλλο θα μπορουσε να φτιαξει φωλια!τοποθετησα λοιπον την φωλια εβαλα κ νημα αλλα τιποτα.ουτε το ακουμπαει.την τριτη μερα που ειχα βαλει την φωλια χωρις να την εχει φτιαξει βρηκα στον πατο του κλουβιου ενα σπασμενο αβγουλακι.τι να κανω??????να βγαλω το χωρισμα?υπαρχει περιπτωση ο αρσενικος να βοηθησει?η μονο προβληματα θα φερει??

----------


## xXx

τα αρσενικά καναρίνια δεν φτιάχνουν φωλιά...τα πουλιά γιατί δεν τα έβαλες μαζί πιο νωρίς??...περίμενες πρώτα το θηλυκό να αρχίσει να φτιάχνει φωλιά και να τα ενώσεις μετά??τι φωλιά είχες βάλει εσωτερική ή εξωτερική....???ότι φωλιά του έχεις βάλει έως τώρα, δοκίμασε και την αντίθετη ή βάλε και εσωτερική και εξωτερική φωλιά και άσε την διαλέξει...αν και πάλι δεις ότι δεν φτιάχνει, ίσως είναι πρωτάρικο το πουλί και έχει αυτή την ιδιομορφία...μπορείς να τη βοηθήσεις εσύ φτιάχνοντάς της εσύ τη φωλίτσα της...

----------


## vagelis76

Δημήτρη δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις θέση στη φωλιά,ίσως κάτι να την ενοχλεί και να μη πλησιάζει.
τι είδους φωλιά έχεις βάλει???εσωτερικάστο κλουβί ή εξωτερική?????
Στο φτάξιμο της φωλιάς δε συμμετέχει το αρσενικό στα καναρίνια,οπότε δεν είναι απαραίτητη η ένωση πιστεύω.
Περισσότερα από τους έμπειρους του χώρου.

***γράψαμε ταυτόχρονο..

----------


## abscanary

Φτιάξε εσύ τη φωλιά. Βάλε αρκετό νήμα μέσα και στρώσε το καλά με μια λάμπα (ή κάτι αντίστοιχο σε σχήμα στρογγυλό δηλ.)

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω με τα παιδια στη μη συμμετοχη του αρσενικου στο χτισιμο αλλα θα ελεγα να τα ενωσεις  και να μην τα χωρισεις παρα μονο αν δεις εντονους καυγαδες.ισως να θελει το ζευγαρι τη συμμετοχη του αρσενικου στην επιβλεψη της φωλιας.ειναι μεσα στο <<παιχνιδι>> του ζευγαρωματος καποιες φορες.ο αρσενικος παει και στεκεται απο πανω ,βλεπει τη φωλια και φευγει για να αφησει τη συνεχεια στη θηλυκια.ομως σιγουρα μπορει να παιζει ρολο τοσο το ειδος της φωλιας ,οσο και η θεση .ετσι οπως μου την ειχες περιγραψει στο mail καταλαβα οτι ειναι εξωτερικου τυπου .αν ναι τοτε κλεισε οπως με ρωτουσες,με χαρτονι ή κατι που να βολευει την φωλια απο πανω και απο την μερια που βλεπει προς το δωματιο και προς τα εκει που κινησε .καποια νοιωθουν πιο ασφαλη τη θεση με αυτον τον τροπο.επισης βαλε και ακομα μια εσωτερικη αλλα προς την μεσα πλευρα του τοιχου.σε θεση ομως ευκολα προσβασιμη με το χερι αν θες να αλλαζεις τα αυγα με πλαστικα τις πρωτες μερες,μεχρι να κανει το 4ο.απο κει και περα κανε υπομονη!

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!
σημερα ξυπνησα κ εκατσα στο δωματιο κανενα μισαωρο να δω τι γινεται.δεν καθομαι το πρωι συνηθως μεσα,γιατι οτι κανουν το κανουν πρωι!κ δεν θελω να τα ενοχλω!σημερα ειχε βαλει 5-6 κλωστουλες.αλλα τι παρατηρησα????πιανει το νημα κ το παει ολο στο αρσενικο κ αυτος το παιρνει μεχρι να του πεσει απο το στομα!!!!η φωλια ειναι εξωτερικη με πορτα στο πισω μερος.την εχω κλεισει απο τις 3 πλευρεσ με υφασμα κ εχω αφησει μονο το πισω κομματι ανοιχτο.οποτε.....ανοιγω στον αρσενικο.βαζω κ μια δευτερη εσωτερικη φωλια!βλεπω συμπεριφορες κ σας ξαναλεω?!?!
Σας ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση!!!!

----------


## xXx

βάλε και καμία φωτογραφία να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα αν θέλεις Δημήτρη

----------


## mitsman

Να βγαλω οσες θελετε.....απλα δεν ξερω πως να τις ανεβασω να τις δειτε!θελω να σας δειξω κ τα καναρινια μου!

----------


## xXx

http://imageshack.us/ είναι πολύ εύκολο να τις ανεβάσεις μέσω ενός site που κάνει hosting gia φωτογραφικά αρχεία

----------


## mitsman

http://imageshack.us/ μπηκα κ εγινα μελος αν καταλαβα καλα!τωρα τι πρεπει να κανω για να βαλω μια φωτο εκει...συγγνωμη για αυτη την ταλαιπωρια!αλλα δεν ξερω!

----------


## xXx

δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να γίνεις μέλος για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%85%CE%BC

----------


## mitsman

Δεν θα το πιστεψετε....η μαλλον εσεις θα το πιστεψετε...εσεις μου το ειπατε...χεχεχε...εβγαλα το χωρισμα το μεσημερι κ οσο εφτιαχνα το αυγοψωμο,γυρισα στο δωματιο κ ειχαν αρχισει δουλεια κ τα δυο μαζι.ο αρσενικος κουβαλουσε αυτη εχτιζε(τεμπελης χι χι χι)!ελπιζω να προλαβω να σας δειξω μερικες φωτο σημερα!

----------


## abscanary

Εύγε Μήτσο .... καλές γέννες

----------


## mitsman

http://img835.imageshack.us/i/p1000808g.jpg/
Δεν φαινονται κ πολλα...αλλα αρκετα τα ενοχλησα σημερα!ηρθε κ νεο αιμα σπιτι κ γιναμε ανω κατω.ο κολλητος μου παει αγγλια για 2 μηνες κ μου εφερε το ζευγαρι του!οποτε 4 ζευγαρια!αλλα δεν το βαζω για γεννες αυτο!
http://img145.imageshack.us/i/p1000815x.jpg/
αυτο ειναι το πρωτο μου ζευγαρι που την εχει ετοιμη καμμια βδομαδα τωρα!
http://img824.imageshack.us/i/p1000835n.jpg/

----------


## jk21

το υλικο στη νεα φωλια (καφε χοντρο νημα )  το προτιμω περισσοτερο απο το λευκο νημα της ηδη φτιαγμενης.το δευτερο συχνα μπλεκεται στα ποδια των νεοσσω.αν θελεις δωσε λιγο και στα αλλα μηπως βαλουν μεσα στη φωλια του στη βαση

χαιρομαι για την εξελιξη ! με το καλο και αυγουλακια

* στρωσε το πετσετακι πανω απο τη φωλια λιγο πιο ομαλα ή βαλε χαρτονακι κανοντας ενα Π

----------


## mitsman

το ασπρο νημα το ειχα παρει απο ναξο επειδη δεν ειχε αλλο!το καφε απο αθηνα!καλα που μου το ειπατε γιατι κ στα αλλα πουλια εχω βαλει κ ασπρο κ καφε!να βγαλω λοιπον το ασπρο!θα βαλω χαρτονακι!

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι δικια μου παρατηρηση δημητρη σε καποιο περιστατικο στο παρελθον .ας εχεις και τη γνωμη των αλλων παιδιων.εγω χρησιμοποιω  το καφε νημα που εχεις ανεμειγμενο με καποια κομματια σαν ειδος βαμβακιου που εχει μεσα (κατι σαν και αυτα :  

1644.jpg 1648.jpg

----------


## fadom1

αυτό το καφέ είναι το πιο καλό... Έχει μέσα και κομάτια από πιο μαλακό άσπρο.. Τα δικά μου φτιάχνουν τη φωλιά με το καφέ και  μόνο στο κέντρο που είναι να αφήσουν τα αβγά ξεχωρίζουν τα κοματάκια άσπρου και το στρώνουν. Αφτό δείχνει πως μάλλον έτσι προτειμούνα να φτιάχνουν τη φωλιά τους. Απλά όταν δεν έχουν άλλο υλικό τη γεμίζουν μόνο με το άσπρο.. Ένας γωστλος μου τους βάζει 5 ή 6 πιότητες νύματος.. Σα κλαδάκια για έξω έξω μέχρι άσπρο σα βαμβάκι για το κέντρο.. Τα πουλιά κάνουν τη διαλογή και ετοιμάζουν τη φωλιά σκληρή και ανθεκτική έξω και μαλακή και ζεστή στο κέντρο..

----------


## mitsman

κοντευω να το παθω το εγκεφαλικο!!!!!ενω η κοπελια μας την εφτιαχνε με τοσο κοπο πηγε ο τεμπελης(ο αρσενικος) και την γυρισε αναποδα.τι κανω????χωρισμα ξανα????????

----------


## fadom1

πετάει έξω τις κλοστές; φτιάξτη μόνος σου.. πιστεύω πως δε πρέπει να τα χωρίσεις πριν κανει τ πρώτο αβγό η κανάρα, ή έστω τη προιγούμενη μέρα, ώστε να προλάβουν να ζευγαρώσουν σωστά..

----------


## jk21

γνωμη μου ειναι να τα αφησει να κανουν οτι θελουν.ειναι στο παιχνιδι του ζευγαρωματος αυτα.της δειχνει οτι την θελει καλυτερη.ισως τελειομανης ,ισως κινηση κυριαρχιας .

----------


## mitsman

Δεν την πεταει εξω.παει κ τραβαει την μια ακρη κ την γυρναει αναποδα!κ σκεφτομουν οτι επειδη ολα μου τα πουλια ειναι πρωταρικα,μηπως η θυληκια κουραστει κ δεν κατσει να την ξαναφτιαξει!αλλα αφου το λετε εσεις σιγουρα ετσι θα το κανω!!!

----------


## mgerom

Δημήτρη γι' αυτόν το λόγο υπάρχει η τσόχα.Ράβεις μια τσόχα στην φωλιά και οι κλωστές που τοποθετούνται πάνω απο αυτήν απο την κανάρα είναι σταθερές και δεν υπάρχουν φόβοι ατυχημάτων. Μια ιδέα θα πάρεις κι' απ' εδώ http://petbirds.gr/forum/t141/

----------


## mitsman

Πραγματικα ελπιζω να μην σας εχω κουρασει απειρα!αυτο με την τσοχα το εχω ξαναδιαβασει στο παρελθον!αλλα δεν ηξερα κ δεν ειχα δωσει σημασια!οποτε,μου προτεινετε να βγαλω την φωλια,να της βαλω τσοχα κ να βαλω να την φτιαξουν απο την αρχη???ή να την αφησω οπως ειναι κ να ελπιζω να την ξαναφτιαξει!?

----------


## jk21

αν αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι διαλυμενη και εχεις τσοχα την βαζεις ,δωσε νημα αν το πεταξανε το παλιο κατω και θα κανουν εκεινα τα υπολοιπα.ακομα ομως και στην τσοχα αν ηταν απειρη η θηλυκια μπορουν να μεινουν τα αυγα.αλλα απο τη στιγμη που εκανε μια φορα φωλια θα ξανακανει.μην σε νοιαζει

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα καλημερα!!!!εχθες δεν τα ενοχλησα καθολου τα πουλια!ετσι λοιπον σηκωθηκα σημερα οπως καθε μερα να τα ελεξω να τους αλλαξω νερο κ να κατσω να πιω τον καφε μου κ η θηλυκια που της χαλουσε την φωλια το αγορι μας καθοταν στην φωλια.εγω σαν ανιδεος νομιζα οτι ανοιγει την τρυπα στο κεντρο...αλλα οχι!!!!σηκωθηκε κ ειχε μεσα αυγουλακι!!!βεβαια δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι βατεμενο!αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλουνου παππα ευαγγελιο!!τελος καλο ολα καλα!!!!σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια σας!!!αυριο θα ανεβω αθηνα κ θα φροντισω να βρω κ τσοχες!κ παλι ευχαριστω!!!!
http://img691.imageshack.us/i/0029s.jpg/

----------


## fadom1

μάζεψε μόνο τ πεταμένεσ κλωστές από τον πάτο τ κλουβιού.. Σε καμιά βδομάδα κάνε έλεγχο..

----------


## mitsman

Αν βαλω το χερι μου μεσα δεν θα εχω προβημα???δεν θα φοβισω τα πουλια??καθεται ολη μερα εκει η καναρα!μονο οταν πηγαινω φευγει!το αλλο μου ζευγαρι εκανε το αυγο απ'εξω κ εσπασε.κ η θηλυκια καθεται μεσα χωρις αβγο.εβαλα ενα ψευτικο μεσα μηπως κανει τα αλλα μεσα.σωστος???

----------


## jk21

δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις πλαστικο στο ζευγαρι που δεν εχει κανει αυγο εντος φωλιας ακομη.στο αλλο θα ειχε νοημα μια αντικατασταση πριν η θηλυκια ζεστανει το πρωτο που εκανε.τωρα μην πειραξεις τιποτα.ασε να κανει καιτα υπολοιπα.επισης στο ζευγαρι που εχει αυγο μην πας να βαλεις απο κατω τσοχα!ειναι οκ η φωλια.

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα σας!κι αλλα αβγουλακια σημερα!κ σημερα δεν το πεταξε εξω!!!!οποτε 2 στη μια φωλια κ 1 στην αλλη...για να δουμε τι θα δουμε....!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mgerom

Μ' αρέσει που το θέμα είναι ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙ ΦΩΛΙΑ. 
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά μέχρι τέλους Δημήτρη ώστε να λέμε οτι σούφερε "γούρι" και το ξεκίνημα αλλά και όλη η κουβέντα εδώ.
Αντε λοιπόν, καλή συνέχεια.!!!!

----------


## mitsman

πραγματι,η εξελιξη των πραγματων ηταν απιστευτη!!!γουρι?????aν οι απειρες ωρες ενασχολησης εμπειριας κ γνωσεων που μου δοθηκαν τοσο προθυμα κ απλωχερα λεγονται κ ετσι,τοτε ενταξει!!!χαιρομαι τοσο πολυ που ειμαι στην παρεα τοσων γουρληδων....χεχεχε!!!ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα με τα πουλακια μου τοσο για αυτα οσο για εμενα...αλλα κ για ολους εσας,για να δειτε(σιγουρα το εχετε δει απο αλλα παιδια,αλλα η επιβεβαιωση δινει κουραγιο κ δυναμη) οτι αυτο που κανετε πιανει τοπο,μετραει και *αξιζει*!
σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη κουφαθηκα λιγο!!!ολες μου οι "γνωσεις"(χι χι) ειναι μονο απο διαβασμα,εμπειρικα τιποτα!η καναρα λοιπον ειχε κανει 3 αυγα,1 καθε μερα,την τεταρτη μερα δεν εκανε και σημερα την πεμπτη μερα εκανε αλλο ενα!!γινεται αυτο???πως εγινε?να κανει μια μερα κενο!?!?

----------


## fadom1

ναι μπορεί να συμβεί.. Νομίζω έχει σχέση με τη διατροφή (λίγο ασβέστιο) αλλά θα σου πουν και οι πιο έμπειροι.. Πάντως έχει αναφερθεί πολλές φορές εδώ μέσα αυτό το φαινόμενο..

----------


## jk21

ναι συμβαινει δημητρη καποιες φορες.ομως αν σου φτασει πχ 7 και πανω υπαρχει πιθανοτητα τα πρωτα 3 να ηταν αβατευτα

----------


## mitsman

μεχρι σημερα ειναι 5 παντως.οσο για το ασβεστιο εχε κ σουπιοκοκκαλο και σκευασμα μονο για ασβεστιο κ οταν εβραζα αυγα τα εδινα με το τσοφλι(εδω κ μια βδομαδα αν δεν κανω λαθος κανω το αυγοψωμο του κ.Δημητρη κ δεν αφηνουν ουτε για δειγμα)!!!

----------


## jk21

για να δουμε....θα εχουμε συνεχεια;

----------


## mitsman

Καθε βραδυ κοιμαμαι μ'αυτη την αγωνια!καθε πρωι που ξυπναω το πρωτο πρωτο πρωτο πραγμα που θα κανω ειναι να παω να δω τα καμαρια μου!!!η φιλη μου με κοροιδευει κ μου λεει οτι δεν παω κ πολυ με τα καλα μου!!!χε χε χε....

----------


## mitsman

εξι!!!!!!εξι αυγα!!!κατι δεν μου αρεσει!!!μηπως εχει καμμια διασταυρωση με λαγο????κ καλα τα εξι ειναι στα ορια!φοβαμαι μν ξυπνησω αυριο κ δω κι αλλο!!!

----------


## fadom1

Είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι  αυτό που σου είπε ο κύριος Δημήτρης.. Να ήταν άσπορα τα πρώτα.. Λογικά θα σταματίσει στα 6 ή στα 7 , δλδ στα 3 ή 4 που έκανε αφού ζευγάρωσε..

----------


## jk21

δημητρη το βλεπω οτι τα τρια πρωτα ειναι ασπορα ή η extreme περιπτωση να εχεις δυο θηλυκα στο ιδιο κλουβι αν και υποθετω οτι ο αρσενικος θα ειναι απο το εντονο κελαηδησμα εγνωσμενου φυλου..ή οχι; βεβαια τα 6 δεν ειναι κατι που δεν συμβαινει .μου εχει τυχει αρκετες φορες.για να δουμε...

----------


## mitsman

Ο αρσενικος ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικος!!!πολυ σιγουρα!!τον εχω δει κιολας...τα κοιταξα τα αυγα,αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τιποτα.σε σκοταδι με πολυ δυνατο φακο!σε μερικα παρατηρησα οτι παει κορυφη ο κροκος.ασπορα????αλλα δεν εχουν περασει πολλες μερες για ολα!!

----------


## jk21

αστην να κανει οσα θελει .οταν ερθει η ωρα το βλεπουμε

----------


## mitsman

Τελικα σταματησε στα 6.επιασα εχθες στο σκοταδι με ενα δυνατο φακο led να κανω οωσκοπηση,αλλα δεν καταλαβα τιποτα!χε χε χε...
Eμαθα οτι υπαρχει ενα φακο σε σχημα στυλο που ειναι για αυτην την δουλεια!το ειδα κ σε κατι βιντεακια!ξερει καποιος πληροφοριες??

----------


## mitsman

Μπηκα κ ειδα μια σχετικη συζητηση στο forum που ειχε ξεκινησει η νατασα κ μου λυθηκαν ολες οι αποριες!!!

----------


## fadom1

είδες τελικά τα αβγα; είναι όλα οκ;

----------


## petra

καλημερα κι απο μενα.Τα καναρινακια μου ενω ζευγαρωσανε η θυληκη δεν φτιαχνει τη φωλια.Να σημειωσω οτι ειναι πρωταρα.Ηφωλια ειναι εσωτερικη,την εχω αλλαξει θεση 2 φορες την εχω ριξει και βαμβακι μεσα αλλα αυτη το πεταει εξω.

----------


## mitsman

με συγχωρειτε που εχω χαθει αλλα υπαρχει ενα θεμα υγειας.ολα πλεον καλα κ απο το σαββατο θα ειμαι σπιτι μου να τα πουμε που εχω πολλα νεα!τα αυγα τα ειδα.τα τρια ειχαν αυτο σαν φλεβες κ τα αλλα τρια ηταν τελειως διαφανα.βεβαια αυτεσ τισ μερες περιμενω να δω τι θα δω!!!Πετρα εγω ειμαι ο πλεον απειρος αλλα απο τα λιγα που ξερω το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι υπομονη κ ολα σιγουρα θα ερθουν.μια πιθανη συμβουλη θα ηταν να εβαζεσ μια εξωτερικη φωλια κλειστη γυρω γυρω κ ετσι θα νιωθει μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια το πουλακι!αλλα κ αυτο να μν κανεις οταν ειναι η ωρα θα γινουν ολα.κ εγω ετσι αγχωνομαι!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον,θελω να σας πω κατι κουφο!το ζευγαρι που εχω ανοιξει το θεμα εδω ειχε κανει 6 αυγα σε 7 ημερες!δηλαδη την τεταρτη ημερα δεν εκανε κ μετα συνεχισε.βγηκαν μονο τα 3 βατεμενα!τωρα τα πρωτα ηταν τα δευτερα,δεν ξερω!τελος παντων.ηρθε η ωρα να κανει την δευτερη γεννα τωρα κ τι να δουν τα ματακια μου?κανει δυο αυγα κ σταματαει.της τα αλλαζα με πλαστικα κ ετσι αφου δεν ειδα την τριτη μερα καινουριο τα επεστρεψα!κ παω την τεταρτη μερα κ ειχε κανει κι αλλο!τι να της πω τωρα εγω?για να δουμε θα κανει παλι 6?το θεμα ειναι οτι την πατησα κ δεν μπορω να αλλαξω τα αυγα!οποτε προβλεπω πολυ ταισμα στο χερι!

----------


## jk21

μην αγχωνεσαι ,τα μικροτερα δεν θα εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα απο τα μεγαλυτερα για 1-2 μερες διαφορα ωστε να μην μπορουν να δικεδικησουν τροφη στη φωλια

----------


## mitsman

Μαλλον αβατευτα θα ειναι τα πρωτα παλι!σημερα εκανε το εκτο!για να δουμε που θα φθασει!

----------


## mitsman

Τελικα τα πρωτα ηταν οντως αβατευτα!θελω να σας αναφερω κατι ομως που μου συνεβει!σε ενα αλλο μου ζευγαρι!το οποιο εκανε 4 αυγα! μετα εκανε κενο 2 μερες κ εκανε αλλο ενα αυγο!την εβδομη μερα για τα υπολοιπα κοιταξα κ ηταν κ τα 4 βατεμενα!το αλλο ομως οχι!το αφησα μεσα ομως για να πατανε οι νεοσσοι και να τρωνε!σημερα στις 9 μερες!εκανα ενα ελεγχο κ ηταν κ το τελευταιο βατεμενο!απιστευτο????

----------


## jk21

Δημήτρη είναι αρκετά εντυπωσιακό! όχι οτι ήταν βατεμένο (κάτι που απο τη στιγμή που τα πρώτα ήταν ,θα μπορούσε και αυτό να είναι αφού είναι συνέχεια κανονικής βατεμένης γέννας ) όσο οτι ειχε 2 μέρες κενό ! για μία έχω ακούσει αλλά δύο; άραγε είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό  ή δείχνει πρόβλημα δημιουργίας του αυγού;

----------


## mgerom

ΑΝ η παρατήρηση είναι ακριβής, θα έλεγα οτι είναι πολυ σπανιο περιστατικό.Απο την στιγμή που υπάρχουν 4 συνεχόμενα αυγά, η γέννα είναι κανονική.
Καλόν είναι, αυτό το αυγό να σημαδευτεί και να παρακολουθείται μέχρι τέλους, ώστε να υπάρχει μια ακριβής γνώση για την πορεία του.Μια κουκίδα με μαρκαδόρο που γράφουμε τα cd στο μέρος του αεροθάλαμου, θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## mitsman

Η παρακολουθηση των αυγων κ γενικα των πουλιων μου ειναι ακριβεστατη κ.Μακη γιατι τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι μου!στο διπλα δωματιο απο αυτο που κοιμαμαι!!!καθε πρωι που θα ξυπνησω στις 7 το πρωτο πραγμα που θα κανω ειναι να κανω ενα πολυ γενικο ελεγχο κ στις 8:00-8:50 ειμαι μεσα στο δωματιο κ τα παρατηρω κ τα φτιαχνω!ειναι μονο 4 ζευγαρια κ ειναι ευκολο για εμενα!επισης περναω πολλες ωρες!εκανε λοιπον τα 4 αυγα ημερα παρασκευη!σαββατο κ κυριακη τιποτα!κ την δευτερα....ετριβα τα ματια μου!δεν μπορουσα να το πιστεψω με τιποτα!κι ομως!μετα δεν πιστεψα οτι θα ειναι βατεμενο.κι ομως!το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω ποιο απο τα 5 ειναι!!

----------


## mgerom

Αποκλείεται δηλαδή την Παρασκευή να υπήρχαν στην φωλιά 5 αυγά και όχι 4 ; 
Σκέπτομαι δηλαδή, μήπως το...5ο, ήταν το πρώτο αυγό της γέννας που το είχε σκεπάσει κάπως, και δεν το είχες προσέξει απ' την αρχή. 
Μπορείς να είσαι κατηγορηματικός γι' αυτό ;
-Δεν θέλω να αμφισβητήσω τα λεγόμενά σου, καθόλου μάλιστα, αλλά να σε κάνω να αμφιβάλεις ακόμα και γι' αυτό που βλέπεις γιατί καμιά φορά η συμπεριφορά των πουλιών είναι εκπληκτική.Αν παρ' όλα αυτά έχεις προσέξει σωστά και είναι όλα όπως τα περιγράφεις, αλλά και επειδή αυτό είναι μια σπάνια περίπτωση καλόν θα είναι να συνεχίσεις να το παρακολουθείς και με επιμέλεια να γράφεις τις παρατηρήσεις σου.Τίποτε άλλο.Συνέχισε έτσι, και θα έλθει γρήγορα η ημέρα, που οι γνώσεις και η εμπειρία σου θα είναι πολύτιμες για τους νεότερους που θα ακολουθούν.Καλή συνέχεια

Υ.Γ Αφού είναι σποριασμένο θα καθυστερήσει στην εκκόλαψη,μήν ανησυχείς θα το καταλάβεις.

----------


## mitsman

Μπορω να ειμαι κατηγοριματικος για τον εξης λογο!ξυπναω σχεδον αξημερωτα!οποτε βλεπω τα πουλια που καθονται να κανουν το αυγο μιση ωρα πριν το κανουν τουλαχιστον!!!οποτε για να μην δω το πρωτο θα επρεπε να μην την εχω δει και να καθεται!πραγμα απιθανο!ακομη κ ετσι θα το εβλεπα την επομενη μερα που αφαιρεσα το πρωτο!!αφου βγαζω ολη την φωλια!αν κανω λαθος θα το δουμε τελικα οπως παρα πολυ σωστα ειπατε απο τις ημερομηνιες γεννησης τους!θα σας ενημερωσω εν καιρο!
 εχω ενα τετραδιο που γραφω τα παντα!πραγματα που πολυ πιθανον να γελασει καποιος αν δει!Μακαρι να φτασω καποια στιγμη στη ζωη μου που να μπορω δωσω καποιες συμβουλες σε ατομα που αγαπανε κατι τοσο ομορφο!αυτο που κανετε ολοι εσεις εδω μεσα δηλαδη!αλλα εχω πολυ μακρυ δρομο ακομα!!!παρα πολυ!χαιρομαι ομως γιατι εκπλησομαι με την συμπεριφορα και τα ενστικτα που μπορει να εχουν τα καναρινακια μας!!!!

----------


## fadom1

αμάν βρε παιδί μου.. τι τις κάνεις τις κανάρες σου και κάνουν 5-6-7 αβγά κάθε φορά, με κενά , με σπόρο, χωρίς σπόρο.. απ'όλα!! πως τα έχεις καταφέρει έτσι  :Happy:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

αυτη την στιγμη εχω τεσσερα ζευγαρια με αυγα.5-4-4 βατεμενα ολα!και αλλο ενα που καποια ειναι αβατευτα!στις προηγουμενες γεννες ειχα και 6 αλλα μονο τα τρια ηταν βατεμενα!ενας φιλος μου εβγαλε 6 αυγα βατεμενα πριν απο ενα μηνα.απιστευτο??κ τα μεγαλωσε ολα η καναρα!χωρις να εχει αλλαξει τα αυγα.
-οποτε το θεμα δεν ειναι τι κανω εγω!αλλα τι δεν κανεις εσυ....χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## mitsman

Σημερα το πρωι κοιταξα και ειχαν βγει τα 3 απο τα 5..λογικα μεχρι το μεσημερι θα βγει και το τεταρτο!για να δουμε τι θα γινει με το πεμπτο!!

----------


## mitsman

Οπως ειχα πει εχθες βγηκε και το τεταρτο μικρουλι και τωρα υπαρχει ενα αυγο μεσα το οποιο δεν βγηκε σημερα!για να δουμε,θα βγει αυριο η μεθαυριο???ειμαι πολυ περιεργος!

----------


## mitsman

βγηκε βγηκε,,,,ουουου.....για να δουμε....τι θα γινει???πρεπει να ειμαι σταντ μπαι να δω αν το ταιζει η μανα...

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μπράβο Δημήτρη:happy::happy: να τα  χαίρεσαι και να τα δεις γρήγορα  στο κλαρί............ :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια βοηθεια!αν δεν σκασω τωρα δεν θα σκασω ποτε!το μικρο που ταιζω 3 μερες τωρα πηγα να το ταισω τωρα και νομιζω οτι ειναι στον προβολο λιγο υγρο!αν το εκαψα πριν απο 3 ωρες θα ζουσε τωρα???μπορω να κανω κατι???εννοειται οτι χρησιμοποιω θερμομετρο και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως εγινε αυτο!

----------


## mitsman

*
Από  τη στιγμή που το μωρό έχει  καταπιεί ζεστη κρέμα (πάνω από 41 βαθμούς  κελσίου) αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να  πέφτει η όρεξη του. Τα πρώτα  ορατά συμπτώματα εμφανίζονται συνήθως τη  τρίτη μέρα. (Ανάλογα  από το κάψιμο). Το δέρμα στη περιοχή του προλόβου  κοκκινίζει η γίνεται  σκούρο μπορντό χρώμα. Συχνά στο σημείο αυτό  πέφτουν πούπουλα. Σε πολύ  σοβαρές περιπτώσεις κάποιο σημείο στο δέρμα  στη περιοχή του προλόβου  αρχίζει να αιμορραγεί και δημιουργείται μια  τρυπα. Το φαγητό από το  πρόλοβο βγαίνει έξω και στάζει. 

Το πουλάκι θα  χρεαστεί άμεση βοήθεια από  έμπειρο πτηνηατρο. Σε περίπτωση της τρύπας  στο πρόλοβο προφανώς θα  χειρουργηθεί. Δυστυχώς παρα πολλά πουλια με  τέτοιες πληγές πεθαίνουν από  μόλυνση.
*
μολις διαβασα αυτο!αν οντως το τρυπησα και πεθανει...τι να πω?δεν ξερω!ελπιζω να ειδα λαθος η να ηταν κατι αλλο!

----------


## jk21

δημητρη τι κανει το πουλακι; οτι και να σου πουμε απο μακρια...παντως αν προσεχες θερμοκρασιες δεν νομιζω...εκει που εισαι βεβαια που να βρεθει γιατρος και τι επεμβαση να κανει σε νεογεννητο μικρο καναρινακι;... δεν ξερω κιολας.η μανα του δεν ταιζει;  δεν θυμαμαι την περιπτωση .

----------


## mitsman

Η περιπτωση ειναι η εξης!γεννα με 5 αυγα.το 5 γεννηθηκε με δυο μερες κενο απο τα αλλα!δεν μπορουσε να διεκδικκησει λογικα φαι και ετσι επειδη ηταν συνεχεια αδειος ο προβολος το ταιζα συνεχεια εγω!την θερμοκρασια την εβαζα συνεχεια στο 39 δεν μπορω να καταλαβω!τωρα φοβαμαι και να το ταισω!το κοιταξα λιγο πριν και ηταν καλα!φωναζε για φαι!δεν ξερω τι να κανω!τραγικο το λαθος μου!και ειναι αποκλειστικα δικο μου!τι να πω???δεν ξερω!!!

----------


## jk21

ισως κατι να εχεις παρανοησει και να μην ειναι τιποτα .ταισε το κανονικα αν δεν ταιζει η μανα.βγαλε φωτο αν φαινεται αυτο που περιγραφεις .βαλε 1-2 *το πολυ* λιγοτερους βαθμους στην κρεμα (καλυτερα 1 μονο ) .

δημητρη το πουλακι δεν εχει χαθει αλλα και να χαθει ,στην πορεια θα δεις οτι και πουλακια θα χασεις χωρις να ειναι απο καποιο δικο σου λαθος αλλα και λαθη θα κανεις .σημασια εχει να μην τα περνας σαν να μην γινανε αλλα συγχρονως να μην σε παιρνουν απο κατω.ολα ειναι μεσα στην εκτροφη.και οι γιατροι που κανουν εγχειρησεις λαθη κανουνε .δεν ειναι Θεοι .σημασια εχει να μην γινονται απο αδιαφορια ή και επιτηδες.εισαι ενα ατομο που για μενα αλλα και για αλλους απο οτι εχω καταλαβει εχεις μελλον στο χομπυ ! συνεχισε να θελεις να μαθαινεις και ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## mitsman

Δεν με παιρνει απο κατω!!!απλα προσπαθησα για το καλυτερο και μαλλον θα χασω ενα πουλακι..στην πρωτη μου γεννα εχασα αλλο ενα επειδη φοβομουν να αλλαξω τα αυγα!πλεον τα αλλαζω καθε φορα!δεν ξανακανω τετοιο λαθος!θα προσπαθησω να κανω το καλυτερο για τα υπολοιπα πουλακια μου στο μελλον!για αυτο πρεπει να μαθω να τα ταιζω σωστα!!!πρεπει να βρω ενα πολυ σιγουρο τροπο για την θερμοκρασια της κρεμας!θα ψαξω να παρω ενα παρα παρα παρα πολυ καλο θερμομετρο!
ωστοσο επειδη τωρα εχω το προβλημα ελπιζω να μην εχω ασχημα νεα το πρωι!θα το ταισω κατα τις 9 παρα αν δεν το εχει ταισει η μανα και θα δω αν οντως εχει τρυπα,ποσο μεγαλη ειναι και να σας δειξω και μια φωτο!
απορω πως δεν εχασα κανενα απο εκεινα τα δυο στην πρωτη γεννα που τα ταιζα μεχρι 12-14 μερων(μετα δεν με ηθελαν) που δεν εβαζα ουτε θερμομετρο στην αρχη!απιστευτο!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δημήτρη συμβαίνουν αυτά  δύστυχος και μας τρελαίνουν κανε την προσπάθεια σου και αν ξέρεις ότι έχεις κάνει ότι μπορούσες είναι μικρότερη η στεναχώρια...Τι έγινε το τάισες?

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα!ξυπνησα του εφτιαξα φαι αλλα δεν ετρωγε με τιποτα!!!με τιποτα ομως!"*Από  τη στιγμή που το μωρό έχει  καταπιεί ζεστη κρέμα (πάνω από 41 βαθμούς  κελσίου) αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να  πέφτει η όρεξη του.*"προσπαθησα να διακρινω καποια τρυπα αλλα δεν ειδα τιποτα!μονο μια καθετη πολυ λεπτη κοκκινη γραμμη στον λαιμο του!θα παω σε κανενα 2ωρο να ξαναδοκιμασω!μαλλον πως θα το χασω...τι να πω?δεν ξερω..

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δεν έχω της γνώσεις για να σε συμβουλέψω το μονό που μπορώ να σου πω είναι πάλεψε το αλλά ακόμα και να μην τα καταφέρει να ξέρεις ότι δεν φταις εσύ γιατί τα αγαπάς και τα φροντίζεις και τα λάθη αν έκανες είναι μέσα στο χόμπι μας.........................

----------


## mitsman

ξερεις τι με στεναχωρει πιο πολυ???οτι το ηξερα και μου το ειχε επισημανει ο κ.Δημητρης παρα πολυ!και το προσεχα πολυ!και παρολα αυτα την πατησα!θα παραγγειλω ενα ψηφιακο θερμομετρο τωρα!γιατι φοβαμαι πολυ να το ξανακανω και μπορει να χρειαστει!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ σου το εχω ξαναπει : το θερμομετρο υδραργυρου (αν δεν σπασει ) ειναι το πλεον ακριβες για μετρηση θερμοκρασιων μεταξυ 35-42 βαθμους.δεν εχεις θεμα εκει και γιαυτο δεν νομιζω να φταει κατι με το ταισμα .αλλη αιτια μπορει να υπαρχει αλλα οχι αυτο.

----------


## mitsman

μηπως ηθελε παραπανω ωρα μετρηση?1 λεπτο το αφηνω γιατι κρυωνει η κρεμα μετα!εχω σπασει 2 θερμομετρα με την κρεμα!

----------


## jk21

τα καινουργια θερμομετρα ειναι του 1 λεπτου ,εισαι οκ .και να αλλαξει κατι θα ειναι δεκατα ενος βαθμου κελσιου που δεν παιζουν ρολο.τα εσπασες; που ;υποθετω σε πολυ ζεστο νερο που μετα δεν εκανες χρηση ε;  να ξερεις οτι πρεπει οπου πεφτει ο υδραργυρος να τον μαζευεις και να ρωτησεις σε καποιο φαρμακειο που πρεπει να τον απορριπτουμε.ανηκει στα βαρεα μεταλλα και αν μεινει στη φυση ελευθερο κανει κακο

----------


## mitsman

δεν εσπασαν ωστε να βγει ο υδραργυρος εξω!αλλα δεν μετρουσαν πια.χαλασαν!σε νερο ζεστο.ναι!

----------


## mitsman

λοιπον πηγα τωρα εφτιαξα κρεμα και τα καταφερα και ανοιξε το στοματακι του ισα ισα και του εβαλα λιγο φαι...φαινεται απιστευτα αδυναμο το πουλακι!!!!με το ζορι ανοιγει το στομα του!!με το ζορι!!!!αλλα δεν ειδα να τρεχει κρεμα απο πουθενα!υπαρχει πιθανοτητα μια στο τρισεκατομμυριο να εκλεισε η τρυπα αν ηταν μικρη???

----------


## nasososan

Βλέπεις να γεμίζει ο πρόλοβος;;; Είναι ζεστό το πουλάκι;; Βάλε λίγο ζαχαρόνερο στην κρέμα, ή σε ένα φαρμακείο ζήτα ορο δεξτρόζης 35% δίνε του απ'αυτο τώρα στην αρχή μια δύο φορές, σορρυ που δεν το είδα νωρίτερα,αλλά λογομαχούσα σε άλλο ποστ...... Ενέργεια δίνει...

----------


## mitsman

τι ποσοτητα να βαλω απο αυτα????πες οτι βρηκα αυτον τον ορο!φτιαχνω πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα!μονο για ενα πουλακι φαντασου!στο πατο ενος ποτηριου κρασιου!
ο προβολος γεμιζει μονο αν το ταισω εγω!το πουλακι ναι,ειναι ζεστο!αυτη την κρεμα βαζω   NutriBird A19 HIGH ENERGY - VERSELE LAGA 800gr

----------


## nasososan

απ'τον ορό δώστου 1ml κάθε 2ωρο ανάμεσα απ'την κρέμα, σαν νεράκι κολλώδες είναι,αν γεμίζει ο πρόλοβος και δεν πάει υποδόρια το φαί όπου νά'ναι τρύπα δεν έχει.Πιθανότερο το πουλί εξαντλήθηκε, ή κάηκε ο πρόλοβος,αν ήταν όντως πολύ ζεστή η κρέμα, που δεν το πολυ νομίζω, γιατί απ' ότι διαβάζω σε κόβω πολύ ψείρα.....

Κάτι άλλο, το μικρό αφοδεύει κανονικά;;

----------


## mitsman

Ειμαι αρκετα ψειρας σε τετοια θεματα ειναι η αληθεια!ακομη καθαριζει τη φωλια η μανα!αλλα το πρωι που το εβγαλα για να το ταισω και εκανε κενωση ηταν κανονικα!μεσα στο σακο οπως πρεπει!και οχι σπασμενα!δεν ξερω  αν τα εκφραζω σωστα!η τροφη ειναι ενταξει αυτη που δινω????σας την εγραψα στην προηγουμενη σελιδα!οποτε δινω τροφη σε μια ωρα απο την τροφη τον ορο,μια ωρα μετα τροφη και παει λεγοντας!ετσι??

----------


## mitsman

πεταγομαι να δω για ορο!

----------


## nasososan

Ναι, μόνο για σήμερα τον ορό και αύριο βλέπεις,μας λές και πράττουμε ανάλογα....

----------


## nasososan

Και να είναι ζεστα το πουλάκι....

----------


## mitsman

ναι μεσα στο σπιτι τα εχω στο διπλα δωματιο απο το δικο μου!τους εχω κα σωμα(καλοριφερ)αλλα δεν το αναβω τον τελευταιο καιρο!δεν εχουν με 35% μονο με 5%!τι να κανω??

----------


## jk21

το almora που εχει δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες κανει για μικρο Νασο; αν δεν κανει ο 5% και δεν βρισκει αλλο μηπως εχει απο αυτο

----------


## nasososan

το 5%, καλό είναι απλά θα δώσεις πιο πολλές φορές.... με προσοχή κ σε καλή θερμοκρασία ο ορός....

----------


## mitsman

τι εννοειτε σε καλη θερμοκρασια????το εχω ταισει 3 φορες και με το που του βαζω το φαι στο στομα ξαναπεφτει στην φωλια και δεν σηκωνεται!κατι περιεργο ειναι οτι τα πουλια ειναι 7 μερων και σημερα οσες φορες πηγα η καναρα δεν καθοταν!!

----------


## nasososan

να μην είναι κρύος ο ορός βούτα το λίγο σε ζεστό νερό και δοκίμασέ το στο χέρι σου...., πάρε μια λάμπα υπερύθρων και β'άλτη στα πουλιά, μόνο όμως αν δεν κάθεται καθόλου η κανάρα...

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον!εχουμε τα εξης νεα!βρηκα ορο με 35% δεξτροζη!ολο το μεσημερι του χορηγοσα οπως μου ειπατε!το πουλακι τρωει αποκλειστικα και μονο απο εμενα!τα αδερφια του ειναι τα 3πλασια απο αυτο!εδειξε τρομερη βελτιωση!σηκωνει το κεφαλακι τουυ και φωναζει,πηρε δυναμη,δεν ειδα να ξανατρεχει απο καπου κρεμα!τωρα θα παω σε μια ωρα να του δωσω την τροφη του για να κοιμηθει μετα!αν σωθει θα προκειται για θαυμα και το χρωσταω σε εσας που με βοηθατε συνεχως!!!!!!το ευχαριστω δεν θα σας δειξει ποσο εκτιμω την βοηθεια σας ουτε θα πλησιασει την χαρα που θα μου δωσετε αν το σωσω!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μπράβο Δημήτρη όμορφα νέα αυτά εύχομαι να συνέχιση έτσι.

----------


## mitsman

Μακαρι,μακαρι Γιαννη!!!!το πουλακι αυτο ειναι ενα θαυμα απο τοτε που ηταν αυγο!!!δεν ξερω αν εχεις διαβασει καθολου πιο πισω την ιστορια του!αυριο νομιζω ειναι πολυ κρισιμη μερα!πρεπει να δειξω πολυ προσοχη!με την προυποθεση οτι θα ξυπνησω και θα ειναι καλα παντα!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ναι το έχω διαβάσει όντος είναι δείγμα ότι θέλει να ζήση και θα τα καταφέρει.....

----------


## mitsman

περιμενω μηπως μπει καποιος και μου δωσει μια καλη συμβουλη για το τελευταιο ταισμα!σε 3 τεταρτα πρεπει να ξαναφαει!

----------


## vagelis76

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να του δώσεις και κανένα γεύμα μέσα στη νύχτα,μιας και δεν έφαγε καλά όλη μέρα????
Κι εγώ ερώτηση κάνω,αλλά θα το σκεφτόμουν στη θέση σου Δημήτρη.
Απλά υποκλίνομαι :Love0030:   :Anim 37:  :Love0030: στη φροντίδα και την αγάπη που τους προσφέρεις :Happy0030:  :Happy0030: 
Είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση φίλε μου Ναξιώτη!!!!! :Anim 25:  :Anim 25:

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγελη φοβαμαι να σηκωσω την καναρα γιατι δεν θα ξανακατσει μεσα στα σκοταδια και θα κρυωσουν τα μικρα!θα ξυπνησω αξημερωτα να το ταισω κατευθειαν!οσο για την φροντιδα ειμαι υποχρεωμενος!αν δεν μπορουσα και δεν ηθελα να τα κανω αυτα ολα δεν θα επαιρνα ποτε καναρινακια!!!αλλα τα κανω και χαιρομαι που μπορω να ανταποδωσω την χαρα που μου δινουν καθημερινα με την υπαρξη τους!
για το βραδινο ταισμα αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει παρακαλω να το κανει!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ελπιζω να προλαβω την απαντηση γιατι θα πεσω για υπνο!!!!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν ειναι να αναστατωσεις την καναρα (απο οτι καταλαβα το εχεις μαζι ακομη ) καλα ειναι να μην ταισεις γιατι μπορει να εχουμε αλλα προβληματα με κεινη ,να μην καθεται στα αλλα.η ενεργεια που πηρε απο τον ορο πιστευω να το κρατησει ανετα μεχρι το πρωι αφου στον υπνο η ενεργεια που ξοδευει ειναι μονο του βασικου μεταβολισμου  για τις βασικες ζωτικες λειτουργιες του ,ενω παραλληλα δεχεται θερμοτητα απο την μανα ωστε η ενεργεια αυτη να μην ειναι τελικα μεγαλη .ειδικα αν δεν εχεις λαμπα κεραμικη θερμανσης μην το ρισκαρεις.πρωι πρωι ταισμα φυσικα

----------


## mitsman

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!αυτο θα κανω!!!το πρωι θα σας πω νεα!!!καλο σας βραδυ και παλι σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## mitsman

"Καλημερα"!!!δυστυχως το πουλακι δεν τα καταφερε!με το που ξυπνησε η καναρα  την σηκωσα κατευθειαν να το ταισω αλλα ηταν μισοπεθαμενο,κουνουσε λιγο τα ποδια του!δεν ετρωγε εννοειται!προσπαθουσα να του ανοιξω το στομα να του δωσω λιγο ορο μετα αλλα τιποτα!με το ζορι του εβαλα λιγο μεσα στο στομα του αλλα δεν καταφερα τιποτα!το κοιταξα καλα καλα στο λαιμο και δεν μπορουσα να διακρινω τρυπα!
*Σας* ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σας και την βοηθεια που μου προσφερατε!μπορει με αυτα να σωσω(ή καποιο αλλος που διαβασε εδω) καποιο αλλο πουλακι στο μελλον!

----------


## Avdiritis

Λυπάμαι Δημήτρη, κρίμα που δε τα κατάφερε...

----------


## mitsman

Πολλα τα λαθη ισως!Δεν φθανει μονο η αγαπη!πρεπει να μαθαινουμε συνεχως!νομιζω οτι το μαθημα μου εγινε ενα καλο μαθημα!εχω στο μυαλο μου τωρα μηπως επαιρνα ενα θαλαμο μικρο(brooder) γιατι μπορει να χρειαστει και να μην το εχω!και δεν θελω να παθαινω για να μαθαινω!

----------


## pantelis_plio

Δημητρη κουραγιο.... υπαρχουν αυτες οι ατυχιες.... ειναι η τριτη φορα που συμβαινει κ σε μενα!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Στεναχωρεθηκα αλλα ενταξει!εδω χανουμε ανθρωπους δικους μας!απλα για αυτα ειμαστε κατι σαν το θεο τους!εξαρτιονται απο εμας τα περισσοτερα πραγματα στη ζωη τους!τι θα φανε ποσο θα φανε τι νερο θα πιουν αν θα γεννησουν αν θα εχουν παρεα αν θα κρυωνουν αν θα ειναι καθαρα αν παρουν τα φαρμακα που πρεπει οταν αρρωστησουν!και αυτο ολο κανει τις ευθυνες μας τεραστιες απεναντι τους!βεβαια ολα αυτα ειναι ενα τιποτα μπροστα στη χαρα που μας προσφερουν!

----------


## vagelis76

> Πολλα τα λαθη ισως!Δεν φθανει μονο η αγαπη!πρεπει να μαθαινουμε συνεχως!νομιζω οτι το μαθημα μου εγινε ενα καλο μαθημα!εχω στο μυαλο μου τωρα μηπως επαιρνα* ενα θαλαμο μικρο(brooder)* γιατι μπορει να χρειαστει και να μην το εχω!και δεν θελω να παθαινω για να μαθαινω!


Ο αδερφός μου έχει  ένα γυάλινο ενυδρείο για ερπετά με θερμαινόμενη πλάκα στη βάση και το είχε όταν πήρε το μωρό Ζακό του.Πριν λίγες μέρες παρέμειναν εκεί και τα κοκατιλάκια μου μέχρι να ξεπεταχτούν.Τους είχε και λάμπα από επάνω και ένα μπωλ με βρεγμένο σφουγγάρι για υγρασία.Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μόνος σου κάτι ανάλογο και πολύ μικρότερο ώστε να χωράει μια φωλιά καναρινιού μέσα.Αν έχεις κάποια γέννα με άσπορα αυγά κράτα τη φτιαγμένη φωλιά για αυτό το λόγο.

Προσπάθησες για το μικρό,και ας μη τα κατάφερε στο τέλος......*αυτό έχει σημασία.*

----------


## mitsman

καπου ειχα διαβασει εδω μεσα για κατασκευη τετοιου θαλαμου!αν καποιος ξερει που ειναι ας με παραπεμψει να δω!!!αν το κανω αυτο,υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να με συμβουλεψει για τις θερμοκρασιες που πρεπει να εχουν τα καναρινια αναλογα με τις ηλικιες??

----------

